# Does soaking most in aquarium salt/water will kill snail eggs??



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

So.... Darn pond snails are attacking! I found some java moss that has eggs on them. Can I soak the moss in like aquarium salt and water to kill the eggs? If so whats the ratio?

At this point I feel like I just have to remove by hand and thats just sooo annoying and gross! But I'm doing it anyways ewww


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Last week I tried putting some glut in a spray bottle and while outside and upwind I gave a few plants a light spray and then a good wash about 1.5 min later hoping it would kill the eggs. Anyone know if this attempt will work.
How about the salt
How about hydrogen peroxide.

Always burn them if using 20:1 bleach solution
Suggestions....



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## babydragons (Mar 14, 2012)

Use alum. I will never use anything else. i ended up killing a bunch of plants using a bleach dip. Put the moss is a seperate container and use 3 tablespoons per gallon of water. Let it sit for 2-3 hours and then rinse well. I had mini ramshorns in my old tank and haven't seen one yet in my new tank. Plus its cheap. Like $4 at the grocery store in the spice isle


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

You wrote:

Use alum. I will never use anything else. i......



What is alum it sounds good. What is the full name and where can I get it.

Thanks for your assistance



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

hydrogen peroxide...Sensitive plants, too strong a mix or leaving them in there too long, in any mix, can kill the plants. I'd avoid that. 


Which Alum to use??
http://chemistry.about.com/od/moleculescompounds/f/What-Is-Alum.htm


----------



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

babydragons said:


> Use alum. I will never use anything else. i ended up killing a bunch of plants using a bleach dip. Put the moss is a seperate container and use 3 tablespoons per gallon of water. Let it sit for 2-3 hours and then rinse well. I had mini ramshorns in my old tank and haven't seen one yet in my new tank. Plus its cheap. Like $4 at the grocery store in the spice isle


Thank babydragons! :-D I will definitely give it a try next time I go grocery shopping. Now what else can I use Alum in..... hm....

Seen in the baking aisle


----------

